# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Potrzebuję pomocy w doborze soczewek

## Marco2000

Potrzebuję pomocy w doborze soczewek.Ostatnio okulary robiłem 5 lat temu i koniecznie musze zrobić nowe.Dokładnie chodzi mi o soczewki plastykowe, progresywne, jak najcieńsze (bo mam wadę -5,5).antyrefleksy,fotochromy i odporne na zarysowania.Co na dzień dzisiejszy mógłbym zamówić i mniej więcej ile mogą kosztować.Wiem że nie będzie to tanie ale zależy mi na jakości i estetyce

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Skoro zależy Ci na estetyce oraz jakości,to warto zerknąć do nas,właśnie tym zajmujemy się na co dzień i chętnie pomożemy,doradzimy na forum :Smile:  Posiadasz jakiś określony budżet na ten cel?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zerknąć do Was to znaczy gdzie?Ostatnio na soczewki wydałem 1650 zł w Filmanie. Liczę się z 2 tys.Oczekuję propozycji

----------

